# NOW Bindings Flex Rating



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey shreds. Can any of you NOW binding riders give me some sense of lateral flex on those binders? I recently tried some Salomon Holograms that let you really roll your back ankle and the pop they gave my cambered deck was ridiculous. However they folded up in the pipe on me. 

Is that aluminum in the frame? Are they fairly rigid? I'm looking for something with some lateral flex like a Cartel.


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

I have last years IPOs. All plastic. Flex is average I'd say. 

The construction of these is fairly bulky and they're heavy. I don't use them for much more than all mountain.

Edit: their design improves torsional flex but not much on lateral. The high back doesn't do much and doesn't give you that extra leverage laterally. My two cents.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you, I think I need to look in another direction for a light, responsive binding with above average flex that will still hold up well in the pipe.


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

I like this years Vita's, though admittedly I don't ride pipe. But nice pop and above avg. flex all around.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah I was just looking at those in a local shop. That little "wing" action kind of sketches me out. I wonder if it gets in the way?


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

The wing only comes on the black color way I think. I have it in red and it looks like a normal high back.


----------



## NZRide (Oct 2, 2013)

Isn't the wing just on the blue Vitas? If you get the black ones they come without the wing?


----------



## nsrider121 (Jan 22, 2012)

Maybe look at the Flux DS? Just throwing it out there.


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

NZRide said:


> Isn't the wing just on the blue Vitas? If you get the black ones they come without the wing?


I stand corrected. The wing is on the blue version only.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I have the NOW ipo’s , holograms and switchbacks I would say the swichbacks are maybe what you are looking for. I have the winged highbacks and would say they have good flex but not as much as the holograms. I know what you mean about them folding under a good amount of load like steeps. The good thing about the switchbacks is they can ride with no back and you get that hologram feel, but you can put the highback right back in after one run in 10 seconds. Now I love my ipo’s and they did work great on my blacklist in the pipe but they work I think better on my heritage just moving down the mtn. If you were near me I would let you try them out as see what you like better.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

There is a winged black here in a local shop 2014 model. I just had the Flux RLs and they were pretty cool but something about them didn't sit right with me, not sure what it was. I sold them.


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

tonicusa said:


> There is a winged black here in a local shop 2014 model. I just had the Flux RLs and they were pretty cool but something about them didn't sit right with me, not sure what it was. I sold them.


That's the blue version. I promise you the non-blue versions don't look like that.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

readimag said:


> I have the NOW ipo’s , holograms and switchbacks I would say the swichbacks are maybe what you are looking for.


Wow man I never even considered those. They look so cheap but I shouldn't judge like that. I will check them out, I have to have a high back in the pipe and jump line though. How do they rank with the highback on versus Hologram and Vita?


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

ksup3erb said:


> That's the blue version. I promise you the non-blue versions don't look like that.


LOL I was just holding them and didn't realize it was a blue colorway. Its subtle.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I have not rode the vita is a few years but from what I remember about the same edge to edge with the holograms and switchbacks. The only vitas I love over the holograms is the est versions. Now the great thing about switch back right now is you get a free extra highback if you order from them. You get the zero lean and the adjustable lean highbacks. I use the adjustable way more as I like to ride park 40% of my time at the mtn.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah I was pretty impressed with the pop out of the Hologram, the Salomon rep recommended I try the Quantum which I think I might just do.


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

tonicusa said:


> Yeah I was pretty impressed with the pop out of the Hologram, the Salomon rep recommended I try the Quantum which I think I might just do.


What size Holograms do you have? Wiling to sell?


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

medium but I sold them already sorry.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah they do help you load up and get some great pop out of you board. When I tried a tame dog when I first got them I landed way down on the transition. I still wonder even with the quantum if you will still get the side fold when you come up the wall of the pipe.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

I will let you know. I wonder too.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

If Salomon's shadowfit isn't working for you (as it didn't for me either) checkout Burton reflex bindings like the Vita, Cartel, Genesis for sure. I think that will be the answer.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks just grabbed the Vitas


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

tonicusa said:


> Thanks just grabbed the Vitas


Sweet. good choice.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

did you get the winged backs?


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah I got the wing backs. Rode them today a didn't like them setup regular so I swapped the highbacks and I liked them that way.

Also ordered some Contact Pros to compare and...

the Salomon Quantums. Almost loved those Holograms so I'm hoping the Quantums stiffen up a bit in that heel loop.


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

tonicusa said:


> Yeah I got the wing backs. Rode them today a didn't like them setup regular so I swapped the highbacks and I liked them that way.


What difference does this make?


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

It gave me more freedom towards the tail which was nice, that wing almost blocks that lateral movement, but with it switched to the inside it was fun for pressing.


----------

